# MTB Sunday Nov 1st Season finale!!!



## powhunter (Oct 27, 2009)

EPIC OKTOBERFEST RIDE

Me and Jonnypoach and my buddy Ken are gonna do the epic meriden mtn ride Sun.  The beginning is about half a mile uphill followed by about 20 mins of hiking...Then a lot of Technical downhill (riverbeds) double track and some nice sections of singletrack and stream crossings...Its about a 7 mile ride...we should be done in about 2 hours...then were gonna grill some bratwurst and have a few beers...Space is limited so sign up now!!

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 27, 2009)

Whats it all cost to enter?


----------



## marcski (Oct 27, 2009)

Why season finale?


----------



## powhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Whats it all cost to enter?




Its free,,,Are you in??   Grassi???   Trev??  Brian?? Woodcore?? Tim?? Pat?? Greg??

Steveo


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

I so wish that: a) I were in MTB shape right now (knee still problematic), and b) that we didn't have other plans. Have fun, guys!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2009)

Put me down as a maybe.I need to start riding again, went to my physical the other day and the Dr told me I need to loose 15 pounds!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Its free,,,Are you in??   Grassi???   Trev??  Brian?? Woodcore?? Tim?? Pat?? Greg??
> 
> Steveo



Sounds like fun, we have a Halloween party to go to in the early afternoon though.  I might try to sneak in an early ride instead.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Its free,,,Are you in??   Grassi???   Trev??  Brian?? Woodcore?? Tim?? Pat?? Greg??
> 
> Steveo



what time?

I have tentative plans to ride Vietnam in Ma on Sunday morning. If that falls through I will try to hook up with you guys.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Its free,,,Are you in??   Grassi???   Trev??  Brian?? Woodcore?? Tim?? Pat?? Greg??
> 
> Steveo



Tournament time for the travel team I am coaching.  I am tied up the next 3 weekends.  :-(

Pat, have you heard I coach lacrosse and played in HS and college.  Did you know that I currently play on a mens club lacrosse team.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 28, 2009)

Was hoping to get a early morning ride in up at Nass regardless, if you guys are riding later in the afternoon maybe I'll double my pleasure with a two-fer and join in for infamous Meriden Mtn ride and apres festivities! Everything really depends on the weather however.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Start at 2


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 1, 2009)

Did this happen? Is there a trip report? Inquiring minds want to know. :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Did this happen? Is there a trip report? Inquiring minds want to know. :razz:



I am pretty sure it didn't happen since I think I saw powhunter pulling out of the bar on Queen Street at around 3.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I am pretty sure it didn't happen since I think I saw powhunter pulling out of the bar on Queen Street at around 3.


:lol: Doesn't sound too promising! :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2009)

Postponed the ride till next sunday...Heard it was real wet up there.....Anyways picked up the woodstove for the garage..and took my friend  Jon out for some random beers for helping me...Next sunday is gonna be epic!

steveo


----------

